# 2011 H.A.R.C. Toys-4-Tots Sponsors



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I have begun sending out requests to all of the major RC manufactures for assistance with rewards for our annual Toys-4-Tots race coming up in December.

Please if you, your company, or anyone else you know wish to participate in either rewards for our racers, or toy donations for our local non-profit, then please PM me or email me at [email protected]

Last year's event gave away over $3000 in prizes to our racers, and between our donations and added donations from my office, we put in over $2000 worth of toys and goods for needy families at Christmas time!

This is an important event for our area, so ANYTHING new, and of value is encouraged and accepted!

Getting excited about this race already LOL!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Ok*

What track is it at?


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Merdith said:


> What track is it at?


Mikes.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Breaking out old smokey for this race! LOL can't wait.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Old smokey....... Lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sent out almost 100 requests yesterday.........fingers crossed!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

First sponsor confirmed! 

Tanks Paintball: 10 Person Paintball Party valued at $300!!!!

Way to step up and into the RC scene Tank & Crew!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome. I'm picturing 10 racers on the paintball field now. I bet there are some casualties from friendly fire. lol


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Courtney, I'm the guy that bought your RX8, if there is anything I can do to help out let me know, I'm a huge fan of Toys 4 Tots and am always willing to be as much help as humanely possible. 

Also, can't wait for this race, might have to have a special body painted just for Toys 4 Tots.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Best thing you can do to help is to come and race, and go toy shopping before hand!

Team Associated confirmed as a sponsor with over $200 worth of goodies!

We're up to over $500 in prizes and we are only at 2 sponsors........this is gonna be fun!


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey CV I just sent you a PM.

-Dean


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Some ideas*

It may be a good idea to ask toy companies to sponsor for donations to give to the tots....It seems that more energies are going into prizes for racers than getting toys for the kids....At least last year it seemed like it....not to take away from the excellent donations....Just my thoughts....


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Then get on it MD


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I understand your point and believe me, and I have definitely thought about it. I only have so much time to give and so I kind of have to choose between focusing on getting people in the door or getting toys. My choice is to spend what time I have focusing on the first one, because without the people signing up, the toys will most likely not be there. There HAS to be a large attendance for companies/people who might donate toys to even want to participate. 

What I'm saying is that I'll do my part and get you rewarded for participating, and I expect the racers to do their part and gather the donations. I don't have time to take on both chores.......


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, the purpose of sponsors is to draw racers. So, yes effort needs to be for the sponosors to donate. The more racers the more toys.

And idea could be to charge a higher entry fee for racers without a donation. Like 40-50. Or make a toy mandatory to race. Making the toys essential to participation. 

What MD is saying would be good for the local Target, Wally Word, or what not to donate.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Well*

I'm talking to Hot Wheels right now....so wish me luck....who don't like hot wheels....


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

I already bought my Toy's for Tots boy + girl toy. I'm a slickdeals.net browser and got a good deal on a few mattel items with free shipping.

If any wants a good bang for their buck you might want to visit this site there will be a lot of Black Friday deals and such coming up.

If your already going to spend money why not get it shipped to you for free + at a good discount.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Merdith said:


> I'm talking to Hot Wheels right now....so wish me luck....who don't like hot wheels....


Matchbox. LOL

I hit up Big Lots type stores.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Cypress Station Car Wash and KatyRC have donated a Full Salon Wash worth $150!!!

More coming.....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

People can always buy additional gifts or spend a little more than $10 on a gift. $10 doesn't get you as far as it once did.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

So true Darren. I can think of a few key people that always seem to bring awesome toys. Pretty sure I've seen Ron Taylor donate a Mini-Z a few years back. I know Darren brought a bike last year because, "Everybody needs a bike!" It's all about the kids guys, please don't hesitate to spend a few more bucks on a toy. 

Oops, rambling lol.


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Courtney, check yer PM. You now have another sponsor.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Next sponsor up is Dean with Habu Graphic Designs! They're donating five customized race shirts with YOUR name and YOUR brands on them! Total value of $110!!! Here are some examples of their work, and what yours might look like:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

And just FYI, Dean is working on some new HARC shirts that will be for sale very soon! People have been asking me all year about getting some new shirts made, and it's finally going to happen soon. Will be posting a sample photo, prices/detals, and taking pre-orders..........stay tuned!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Courtney, Email me the info on the race and I will see if I can get you some more help from Agama, Pro-Line, etc......


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

FYI, a new enticement for this years race&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

For every toy worth at least $10+ you bring, you will get an extra raffle ticket for prizes! Last year we gave only one raffle ticket per person, now you're going to get one for every toy over $10 you bring! So, the more toys you bring, the more chances of winning something you get! And for those of you who didn't make it last year, we had $3000 worth of prizes, and everyone that went got at least one gift by the time it was all said and done! So chances are, if you show up and race, you will walk away with something! Not guaranteed, but most likely&#8230;.

So, here's the rules on toys/discounts/prizes:
-Entry fee for first class is $25, and second class is $10
-Bring one NEW toy valued at $10 or greater, and receive $10 off your race entry fee
-Only one $10 discount given
-One toy of $10+ = one raffle ticket, so the more toys you bring, the more raffle tickets you get, and the more prizes you can win!
-Raffle tickets will be drawn at random, so you DO NOT HAVE TO WIN any positions to win a prize!

Any questions, just ask&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Cool idea, I like that.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

are you gonna be selling the raffle tickets also?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

tebone626 said:


> are you gonna be selling the raffle tickets also?


Yep......the price is one $10 toy LOL


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol, Basically, toy=ticket.
you just happen to get a discount with the first toy


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

sweet. i can do that.


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

I sent you a pm Courtney. Let me know


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Awesome*

Excellent idea Courtney. :idea:


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Merdith said:


> Excellent idea Courtney. :idea:


+1 That's an awesome idea!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

What weekend is this race?


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Snowmonkey said:


> What weekend is this race?


Dec. 10th ! Alot of racers ! Normaly a big turn out !


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Jason Reavis got me thinking about this, I think there will be 3 ways to obtain raffle tickets now:
-One ticket with your new $10+ toy donation and entry fee discount
-One ticket for every new toy valued at $10+ that you would like to donate
-One ticket for $10 cash

I will take any cash and do what I did last year and go get more toys and gift certificates for the older kids.

On another note, more sponsors coming on board! I don't yet know what they're sending, but Traxxas, Horizon Hobby (i.e. Losi/Spektrum/JR/etc), JConcepts, and Hobby Pro USA (VP-Pro / Agama / Bullit) have all committed and are reviewing what they can send! 

So spread the word over in SA, Austin, Corpus, Dallas, LA, etc&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;this race could easily be worth your trip in what you could randomly win!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks to Nick Sartor for putting together a nice flyer again for me this year!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice nick. Good job.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

That group picture is impressive


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It will be even more impressive this year!!!

Pro Line Racing now confirmed as a sponsor!!


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

I am really looking forward to being apart of this!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

AKA confirmed as a sponsor! Thanks to Mark Pavidis!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I always liked Mark....lol


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

kstoracing said:


> I always liked Mark....lol


+1 Mark is cool.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Great Planes / Hobbico confirmed as a sponsor......


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like it's gonna be a great race and a great turn out. This is REALLY gonna help out some families, great work.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> It will be even more impressive this year!!!
> 
> Pro Line Racing now confirmed as a sponsor!!


Pro Line sent us $350 worth of goodies! The total is now over $1000 worth or prizes, and not even half of the stuff has arrived!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Fellas, we're going to give away more stuff than some of the RC Pro Races! I'm gonna say this again: YOU HAVE TO BE A PART OF THIS! Mark it on your calendar, call in sick, do what you gotta do! I have to warn you though, the TFT race is a gateway drug for 2012.......you'll be hooked on HARC racing after that!

Sponsors so far:
-Tank's Paintball
-Katy RC
-Mike's Hobby Shop
-Cypress Station Car Wash
-Habu Graphic Designs
-Traxxas (Pending)
-Pro-Line Racing
-J Concepts
-VP-Pro / Agama
-AKA Racing
-Team Associated
-Castle Creations
-Tekin Racing
-Horizon Hobby (Pending)
-Great Planes / Hobbico


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Fellas, we're going to give away more stuff than some of the RC Pro Races! I'm gonna say this again: YOU HAVE TO BE A PART OF THIS! Mark it on your calendar, call in sick, do what you gotta do! I have to warn you though, the TFT race is a gateway drug for 2012.......you'll be hooked on HARC racing after that!
> 
> Sponsors so far:
> -Tank's Paintball
> ...


Great job Courtney and all the other people that helped find sponsors.. This race is going to be HUGE!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Add to the list The River Race Track with a 1 year free pass for your first class to all the HARC races there! $100 value right there!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Add to the list The River Race Track with a 1 year free pass for your first class to all the HARC races there! $100 value right there!


 Now that's a prize!!!

:birthday2:birthday::fireworks


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Add to the list a RTR Traxxas Slash 2.4GHZ Edition!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Add to the list a RTR Traxxas Slash 2.4GHZ Edition!


Nice, chance to get an SC


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV, what's the scoop on this race? Is it $20 or $25 first entry (can't remember), $10 off first class with a toy, and then $10 for extra classes? And I assume if we end up with enough 2wd buggies, etc. to make a class we can run them, even if they're not on the official event list LOL. Might have some out of towners coming down, so they want to know. Thanks.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

It's all posted earlier in this thread, Chris. I pasted info over to the RCFiles thread just now.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

FYI, this is our SECOND 4th annual T4T Race.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL..........good catch Stephen! Thanks for posting it over there.....I hardly ever go over there anymore. 

Yes Chris.........any 1/10 class is welcome, 3+ entries please.

$25 first class, $10 second. You get one $10 discount with a toy.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

sfleuriet said:


> It's all posted earlier in this thread, Chris. I pasted info over to the RCFiles thread just now.


Leave it to Mongo to not read it. My mistake was in assuming he'd LOOKED for it when he said he couldn't find it ha ha ha. Sweet, let's get it going.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

$784 Worth of AKA tires & products just arrived, and about $500 worth of stuff from Associated and Great Planes also arrived this week!

Do I need to say this again!?!?!?!? YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS RACE!!!!


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

This we be my first t4t race and harc race and cant wait to attend....just curious are the sponsor gifts just divided up through the winners or door prizes?

Thanks Jared


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You have to bring a $10 toy with you to sign up, and that gets you a $10 discount on your race fee, and one ticket for the prize raffle. You can bring as many additional $10 toys as you want and each one gets you another ticket. And additional tickets are for sale for $10 each. Every ticket is a chance at a prize. Understood?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Winning at this race is for bragging rights and points only....you just need to show up and race to have a chance to win something.


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds good thanks Courtney!


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Winning at this race is for bragging rights and points only....you just need to show up and race to have a chance to win something.


Any NEW sponsors Courtney? Looking forward to this event all year, just a week away, can't wait !


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm gonna do my darndest to make this race because it's such a great cause!! No child should EVER have to go without being able to celebrate Christmas with new toys!! 
Kudos to you Courtney, for all your hard work putting it together and thanks to all the participating sponsors!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I JUST opened the mail last night and got some Gift Certificates to Hickery Hollow...courtesy of Joe Boehm! Thanks dude!

Now some of you racers can experience the best Chicken Fried Steak in Houston!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Also, Viper RC has contributed!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Airtronics also confirmed as a sponsor............


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Novak confirmed as well........


----------



## AustinKushner (Sep 15, 2011)

i will defiantly try to attend its good its on Saturday then i dont have to skip school :ac550: but ill prob have to drive down Friday and get a room at the motel that's like 1 mile from the track. hopefully i can run my e-buggy but i will defiantly running sc if i attend


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Courtney, my mother who is a professional photographer is willing to come out and do photography of the event


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

1


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll do my best to attend. Sounds like a great cause.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

We would LOVE to have a pro photographer get a bunch of shots of us and our cars!


----------

